# URGENT- GRAPES HELP!



## nmason0711 (Aug 6, 2012)

Hi, everyone. New to the forums, as this came up last night. 

My hedgie, Fedge, is 3 and a half years old, possibly slightly older. I've only had him for a little over 1 year, I got him from my sister-in-law who didn't have the time for him. I currently live with my mother- and father-in-law, and my hedgie is in some cramped quarters until we move into our new apartment. 
Anyways, I was at work yesterday, and when I came home, a family member told me how they gave my little one some apple bits and cut-up 2 grapes, after removing the seeds and skin. This is the only part I'm 100% sure of. I immediately went to his cage and scooped out all of his food, kibble and all, but it looked like he'd eaten at least half of the grape he'd been given. I've been monitoring him as closely as I can, given my work schedule, and making sure he's drinking and eating his kibbles, but I don't know at what point I should see a sign to take him to the vet. I don't have one close to me, so if there is anything I should be specifically looking for as a "GET HIM TO THE VET NOW" sign, I would appreciate it.

Recently, I started phasing in new kibbles as well, so I don't know if anything would be a sign of the food change, or a sign of grape-related issues. He seems to be eating normally, and I just filled his water bottle, so I can clearly tell in the morning how much he's drinking. Any sort of advice or anything would be so so so welcome, as I'm freaking out. He is my first hedgie, and I love him so much and would be absolutely devastated if something happened. We snuggled this evening and he was just as curious/melodramatic as ever.


----------



## Tabi (Jun 24, 2012)

As long as he's acting normal and eating normal I think he should be fine.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Breathe.

Grapes are not an immediate emergency, as they are not immediately toxic like say... tea tree oil. 
Many people have fed grapes to their animals (myself included, gave one to my chinchilla, as well as my dogs), before knowing about the whole grape and raisin cause renal failure thing. It's something that takes time, and the toxicity to build up. 

While yes, it's better to be safe than sorry and not feed another grape again, I don't think it is really a vet emergency. Just monitor for the next little while for change in behaviour. Usually, you'll see lethargy, not really eating if something is wrong(though I doubt it will happen)


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think half a grape would be enough to cause serious issues, but just in case...grapes can cause renal failure, so I would look for anything unusual with the urine, strange colors, peeing more or less, drinking more or less, or any major changes in eating. Other than that, just make sure everyone knows that grapes are a no-no!


----------



## nmason0711 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll keep an eye on his water intake, as that's the easiest way to tell with him. He didn't drink a ton last night, but he did drink a bit before I had refilled his water bottle.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

It totally depends on the individual hedgehog how much and how fast eating a grape is going to affect them. 

I know of a hedgie that ate grape, not certain how much but within a couple hours he started vomiting and went downhill quickly from there. Other's have taken days and longer to show signs. The longer it takes to show signs and illness, the less likely it is for the owner to attribute it to the grape so sometimes what gets passed off as renal failure with unknown cause was actually caused by the grape the hedgehog ate a week or two prior. 

How much they need to eat totally depends on the individual hedgehog. Many people have fed grapes prior to it being known how dangerous they are. I myself did but luckily Snow was the only one who liked them and she was never given very much at a time. Thankfully she had no effects from what I gave her. Some say it's only the skin and seeds that is harmful while others say it all is. IMO, not worth risking any. 

In almost every case I've heard of the hedgehogs initial symptom was vomiting and went on to loss of appetite, lethargy and drinking a lot and a continual downhill spiral. 

What type of bedding is he on? You could put him on white liners, preferable flannel or fleece. Something like a pillow case or baby receiving blankets will work as a temporary liner. Even paper towel. You want to be able to see any vomit or changes in urine output. 

I'm sure he will probably be fine but watch closely.


----------



## nmason0711 (Aug 6, 2012)

Just as an update- Fedge's condition severly deteriorated since then, and he is no longer eating or drinking. He seemed fine early this morning, so I had hoped that a uninterrupted sleep while I went to work today (had no choice in the matter) would help, as my boyfriend was home to monitor him. However, when I got home, I found Fedge cool and limp-er than anything else. 

I am a total wreck. I am syringe-ing him water as he'll take it as well as some Gerber baby food, which he usually likes. He's not eating, really, and at this point, we know he won't be with us too much longer, so we're trying to make everything as painless as possible. If anyone has any suggestions to that extent, I would greatly appreciate it. Thank you so much.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh pour Fedge! I hope he makes it


----------



## nmason0711 (Aug 6, 2012)

Thank you all for all the information. At roughly 7pm, we took Fedge to our local emergency vet, after making sure that they had a hedgie vet on their way. You can't even imagine how pitiful and pained he looked. It broke my heart in pieces. On the way, I said my goodbyes, pretty much knowing what was going to happen. When we got there, the vet took him back right away and put him on some oxygen to help him breathe a little easier while we discussed options. She told me that my baby had congestive heart failure, as well as possible tumors on his front paws, something that I was going to get checked out before all this started happening. She told me "grapes are controversial; we know they are toxic in dogs and cats, but we haven't been able to confirm what it is that makes it toxic or not to hedgies." So, I can live easier knowing that I was not the cause of my baby's pain. Our most humane option was euthanasia, and that's what we did. 

My boyfriend and future father-in-law are making him a little box right now, and we're going to bury him under the old oak tree out back behind the house, where he can always have his dark, now that he's gone to his wheelie in the sky. 

Thank you all so much, this has been so hard on everyone involved.


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, may he rest in peace, hope your okay, Dallas and I send love <3


----------



## AngelaH (Jul 24, 2012)

Much love and hugs to you! I'm so sorry for your loss. It sounds like Fedge was destined to only be with us those few years and was so lucky to spend that time with you.


----------



## Tym4myself (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP sweet Fedge.


----------



## Sunshiner (May 12, 2010)

I don't cry very easily but I just did now. That is so sad.  RIP Fedge.


----------



## njdepietro (Jul 21, 2012)

So sorry for your loss sweetie! Rip poor Fedge.


----------

